# Intro - my 1976 2002



## LKW12 (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys - 

Just wanted to say hi and introduce myself; I'm active on other BMW forums, but just created an account here. Just ordered a 2015 M3 for ED in July. And my real baby, my '76 2002, is below. 

Thanks for all the great info here already! 

- K


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks nice! Are you heading down to NC for The Vintage gathering over Memorial Day?
http://atthevintage.com/


----------



## LKW12 (May 8, 2014)

Hey John - 

Unfortunately I'm not able to make it - but I really wanted to. I know that there are quite a few guys from the 2002FAQ that are going to make it there. Bummer!


----------



## Leo-RochesterMI (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow, very nice job! She is beautiful. 


Leo-RochesterMI
2010 30ixDrive Black/Black 6MT


----------



## krela (Aug 5, 2014)

Dang she is a real beauty. that steering wheel just makes everything better.


----------

